# Immigration Consultants in UAE



## ahsanmehmood (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi,

I am interested in applying for an immigration to canada and looking for a reputed immigration consultants reference.

I have heard lot of stories about immigration consultants scam and would like to get a recommendation, if someone can tell any reputed immigration consultant in UAE.

Thanks,

Ahsan


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Do everything yourself and thus avoid the possibility of being scammed.


----------

